# Pearl-ex powder



## Erik831 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tried searching and nothing came up regarding mixing pearl-ex with alumilite, so my question is how much do powder do I mix per oz of alumilite? Also If I want different colors do you guys mix part A&B before adding the color??


----------



## HamTurns (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Erik - I did a little searching and found a couple of Alumilite posts that talked about using pearl-ex with alumilite with no issues, but they did not talk about how much to use.

I think how much to use depends on too many factors to say specifically how much is used per ounce. You've got to do it by eye.

I use popsicle stix to dip into the colors, and in my casting log I go with L, M or S. Most of the time I use a M (medium) amount and multiply how many of those to get the color I want.

The way I mix colorants is to put a little "A" resin in a mixing cup before I'm even ready to mix A & B. I then mix my colors into that small amount of A in the mixing cup and mix it. I use as many mixing cups as I'm going to have colors.

After I've mixed my colors up is where your "eye" comes into play, you need to determine if more color is needed or not, kind of a guess, or trial and error.

After that I take a larger container to put both my A and B into for mixing. I weigh out both A and B, start my timer, then mix, mix mix. After it's mixed clear I pour the amount of mixed resin I want into the mixing cups with a little A and colors. Then I re-mix all of those. It's easier to mix the colors before hand with a little A and not have to use up that time mixing colors when the timer is running.

Then after I've mixed them all completely I pour them into the mold, pressurize it and about a minute after that the timer goes off.

I hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Erik,

  It depends on if your using alumilite white or clear.  If using white, you really need to use the alumilite dyes.  Pearl-ex just doesn't cut it with white.  For alumilite clear, pearl-ex works great.  I use Toms method above if I want a custom color.  How I make custom colors is a combination of pearl-ex and alumilite dyes.  I haven't had good luck with combining two pearl ex colors to make a new color (just me, I guess).  If I'm not going to do a custom color, I will mix A & B completely, split the pour into a second cup, then mix in my pearl ex to each cup.  Just watch your time and make sure all of your materials are ready.  I never had batch cook off on me using this methid when I had properly prepared my materials.  I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just realized that I didn't cover how much pearl-ex to use.  It's pretty easy, just do what feels right.  The less that Pearl ex that you use, the more transparent  it is gonna be.  I normally use one to two scoops from the end of a mixing stick.  Sorry, it's that scientific for me.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 22, 2013)

Pearl-ex doesn't do well with Alumilite...several threads on the subject. You can use a touch to add sparkle to a dye, but that's it.


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> Pearl-ex doesn't do well with Alumilite...several threads on the subject. You can use a touch to add sparkle to a dye, but that's it.



Jim,
  I've never had an issue with pearl-ex and alumilite clear and I pretty much use it exclusively.  Let me do some research, cause works fine by me.

Dave


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 22, 2013)

Pearl-Ex works fine with Alumilite.  I have never had any issues in the 7+ years I have been casting with Alumilite.


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tom, Dave ,Jim and Curtis thank you for your help I will try tomorrow and let you guys know the outcome


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 23, 2013)

When I did Alumilite, I did the same as Dave, try a little first on a popsicle stick to test colors, then mix A & B together.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 24, 2013)

My experiance could easily have been from only using Alumilite twice. A few hundred others have years of working with the stuff rather than two shots at it...listen to them!!


----------

